# Bund straps in Nederland



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoi iedereen.

Laatst ben ik besmet door het Russische virus en heb een Vostok Amphibia gekocht. Het rubberen bandje dat erbij wordt geleverd is echter niet geheel naar mijn smaak.

Ik denk dat een bund strap dit horloge perfect kan aanvullen, maar ik kan met moeite Nederlandse shops vinden die deze horlogebanden aanbieden. Ik zie dat watchparts.nl ze aanbied onder de naam kapiteinsband. Echter, als ik verder zoek, vind ik niet onder die naam.

Nu heb ik twee vragen.
1. hoe worden bund straps hier genoemd?
2. waar kan ik Nederlandse online shops vinden met een redelijk aanbod?

Tnx guys.


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

Ik heb geen idee, maar aangezien ik zelf binnenkort wellicht ook zo'n band zoek, plaats ik hier even een tvp (terugvindpost)...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik had nog even gezocht bij de 'usual suspects' maar geen bund gevonden.
Jürgens heeft ze wel: https://www.jurgensgermany.com/vmar...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1 maar ik weet niet of er nog een verkoop punt is in NL. Dale Vito deed er ooit in geloof ik, werkt die nu niet bij Ace?


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Wel vreemd dat er zo weinig aanbod is in dit segment, terwijl er toch zoveel winkels zijn die 'normale' straps aanbieden.

De reden dat ik het eigenlijk vroeg was omdat de hier bekende ebay verkoper sulfejo goedkope straps aanbood waarvan de verzendkosten hoger waren dan van het product zelf. Ik wil er twee bestellen en de verzendkosten kunnen worden gecombineerd, maar ik weet niet echt hoe dat in zijn werk gaat. Ik betaal liever niet eerst via paypal, waarna ik de extra kosten terug krijg betaald.

Ik heb hem/haar iig maar even gevraagd hoe dit in zijn werk gaat.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik heb wel eens meerdere banden bij één verkoper gekocht. Dan moest je niet meteen betalen, maar kreeg je een 'invoice' voor de meerdere aankopen die je in eens kon betalen. Even vragen is inderdaad de beste manier. Houdt er wel rekening mee dat sommige verkopers verzendkosten kunstmatig hoog maken om de prijzen laag te houden, en dus minder Ebay fees betalen. Deze zullen dus niet graag verzendingen combineren, of daar korting op geven.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

De verzendkosten vallen op zich mee. De straps zijn echter heel goedkoop



> *Beste ...*
> 
> Only PayPal
> At first you buy items
> ...


Dus eerst betalen en daarna een invoice?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Straight Banana said:


> De verzendkosten vallen op zich mee. De straps zijn echter heel goedkoop
> 
> Dus eerst betalen en daarna een invoice?


Nee, niet betalen, wel kopen 
Dus in Ebay op buy klikken, en bevestigen, maar nog niet betalen. Daarna herhalen voor de andere straps die je wil. Stuur eventueel bij de laatste aankoop een berichtje voor de verkoper mee met de verzoek om de invoice.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Dat had ik dus nog niet door.

Tige dank, zoals we dat in hier Friesland zeggen.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

_Geer'n doan_ zeggen we dan hier ;-)


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Het resultaat Kan natuurlijk niet achter blijven.







Het is maar een dun bandje met een matige gesp. Maar ik ben tevreden.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Ik heb onlangs 5 (verschillende kleuren en formaten) bundstraps gekocht bij USSR Watch. De foto's zagen er niet slecht uit en de prijs was goed. Behulpzame verkoper ook. Ik hoop ze deze week binnen te krijgen en zal dan wat foto's posten.  Best USSR Watches! POLJOT, RAKETA, VOSTOK, SLAVA, MOLNIJA, CHAIKA, ZARJA, LUCH, ZIM


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Oeh, die zien er nog nog mooier uit dan die ik heb gekocht. De kwaliteit lijkt ook beter. En er is meer variatie. Die bookmark ik even. Ik ben er achter gekomen dat bund straps in Nederlandse webshops vaak als *onderliggende* bandjes worden bestempeld. Ik heb met die term inmiddels al wat meer gevonden.

Een klein nadeeltje van mijn strap (die ik overigens hier heb gekocht) en waarschijnlijk ook van die hierboven, is dat de uiteinden van het bredere gedeelte soms wat omhoog willen kruipen. Ik heb het idee dat dit komt door de doorlopende band. Ik heb inmiddels een Raketa 24h horloge binnengekregen en die geïnstalleerd op mijn bruine bund. De lange band kon ik echter niet tussen de kast en pennetjes krijgen. Ik heb dus het originele bandje met de bund gecombineerd. Dit resulteerde verrassend genoeg in een flexibeler geheel dat minder snel omhoog kruipt. Ik zou iig aanraden eens een tweedelige band te combineren met het bredere gedeelte van dit soort straps.

Voorbeeldjes hieronder. De Raketa ligt veel vlakker op het bandje.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Weet iemand toevallig ook wat "offline" winkels die bundstraps verkopen?

Ik ben namelijk tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik behoorlijk wat allergische reacties krijg bij het aanraken van (horloge)staal en zelfs titanium!
Ik ben zelf absoluut geen fan van bundstraps, maar geen horloge dragen vind ik al helemaal geen oplossing als horlogeliefhebber.

Zelfs het afschermen van staal doormiddel van blanke nagellak helpt niet voldoende bij mij.

Eventueel wat Nederlandse onlineshops met een grote collectie waarbij fatsoenlijk getourneerd kan worden is ook een optie, maar liever ga ik naar een horloge zaak toe.

Ik hoop dat iemand mij hiermee kan helpen


----------

